

What Eventbrite Did Early to Create ‘Sustainable’ Success - peterkchen
http://firstround.com/article/What-EventBrite-Did-Early-to-Create-Sustainable-Success

======
jevgeni
Not trying to disparage the achievement of the founders, but the writing and
the language are horrendous.

It's almost like reading Dilbert's Mission Statement Generator for several
pages.

For example:

> Diving right in, Julia took charge of marketing, customer service and
> finance, while Kevin managed product development end-to-end. Together, they
> created an extremely tight feedback loop that empowered customers to rapidly
> influence the service. And when it came to finding these customers, they
> turned first to their own backyard.

Yes, OK, but what did they actually do? And how? This has no content. The
first 1/3 of the article is supposedly about the early hardship of a startup.
Could anyone extract any useful, actionable information from that part?
Something that you could actually downright do, to help your venture? I sure
couldn't. And don't even get me started on "future-cast"...

~~~
leoedin
One of them built the product, one of them marketed it...

I think that's the same situation as every small startup. What made them
succesful was probably a mixture of hard work, capable founders and a huge
dose of luck.

~~~
jevgeni
> What made them succesful was probably a mixture of hard work, capable
> founders and a huge dose of luck.

Exactly. You were able to fit into one sentence a whole paragraph of the
original article. This is why I think your sentence is far superior writing.

------
SyneRyder
We've been using Eventbrite for an event we're selling tickets for, and while
the website has been fairly good to use, it's the customer service that has
completely blown me away.

I never like to telephone a company, but my co-organizer insisted and put me
on the phone... the customer support reps definitely knew their product, and
they even guided us through some CSS tweaks to hide page elements. I almost
wondered if I'd invoked Shibboleet by accident. Even their documentation used
JWZ's DNA Lounge throughout the examples, making me feel at home.

I don't know how Eventbrite manage to do telephone customer support
sustainably, but it's definitely been key in getting me to recommend
Eventbrite to others (and indeed, to post here about it).

------
plehoux
I'm running ConferenceBadge.com and LeanTicket.com and Eventbrite is a really
good partner of ours.

I can attest by my own experience at their commitment to being efficient.
Negotiating our partnership was fast and easy, never did we felt they where
trying to play us. They always delivered on their promises.

------
georgespencer
I always wondered why YC backed Eventjoy when EB is a relatively recent
startup in the same space. But trying both recently and Eventjoy's user
experience is miles ahead. Shame they sold.

